# Sensitive stomach AND weight control



## impius (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello all...We have a Beagle that is a complete mess! She is 20lbs overweight and is highly allergic to everything. We found that she can handle Science Diet Sensitive Stomach and Pro Plan Sensitive stomach but those foods seem to be high in calories. 

We really need her to lose weight before it begins to really negatively affect her.

We think that it is Chicken that she is allergic to, all the food we tried that didnt work had some form of chicken. Unfortunately, every weight loss food I have seen has some chicken/poultry in it. 

So my question...Any ideas of what we can feed her that will not upset her tummy and will help her lose weight?

Thanks!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Have you thought about a fish based food for her. Fish is very hypoallergenic and easy on the stomach as well as being good for weight control. Try looking at the 1 protein/1 carb foods such as Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato or the Venison formula. Wellness Simple Solutions is also a 1/1 food but their formulas are duck (which might be too rich for a sensitive stomach) or venison (which again might work). I would stay away from lamb as well. 

Less is better when dealing with a sensitive stomach. 

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Definitely look into feeding a fish-based food, for the reasons Reno mentioned. Wellness Core, Solid Gold, Nature's Variety and Natural Balance all have great fish-based kibble. Protein sources like venison, kangaroo and duck are out there, and tend to help with food allergies, but they may be too rich for your girl's stomach. 

If I were you I would get her on to a fish and potato food (there are several out there) and start feeding about 75% the amount you're feeding her now. The key to weight loss is not what you feed as much as it is how much you're feeding. "Diet formulas" tend to be a little gimmicky. Feed 25% less kibble, and she's automatically reducing her calorie intake by a quarter. Don't cut too much at once, as it's not healthy for her to lose too much weight at a go; feed 75% of what you're feeding now and keep an eye on her build.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> The key to weight loss is not what you feed as much as it is how much you're feeding. "Diet formulas" tend to be a little gimmicky. Feed 25% less kibble.


I second that. Whatever food you choose for her, just feed her less of it. If she's constantly hungry, give her some frozen green beans (thawed of course! But frozen green beans usually don't have salt like canned green beans do) And increase her exercise if you can.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, definitely try to up the exercise. It helps a lot. Cutting out dog treats and replacing them with diced carrots, apple, banana or pieces of green bean during training sessions can also make a difference.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Cut down her kibble by 25% like the previous posters suggested and then replace it with steamed green beans or some other veggie. Take her for more walks too. They say 1 extra pound on a dog is equivalent to 10 pounds on a human.


----------



## lillie20 (Oct 17, 2008)

impius. . .Mine with a sensitive stomach, is doing great on Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. How did you find out allergy to chicken? Just my hunch, but think chicken was a problem for mine too.


----------

